
Jack Dorsey says Mark Zuckerberg served him a goat he apparently killed himself - leothekim
https://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerberg-jack-dorsey-cold-goat-dinner-2019-1
======
_Schizotypy
If he's serving meat that just came out of an oven cold, I think the Zuck
needs to learn how to cook before trying to learn slaughter techniques.

